# Shaving udders



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Do you use shaving cream before you start? 
:idea:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

No but don't use a razor blade use hair motorized clippers.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

I did use my motorized clippers . . . . but it didn't go too good. what blade size are you using?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I haven't done it yet myself on a goat. If they are people clippers no guard for the udder if animal I guess the shortest ones. 

Some may actually shave but I would't I would worry she might move and I could nick or cut her.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I use Oster A5 clippers. Blade 40 or 50, which are surgical.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I also heard somewhere; I think in another post on here that the blades are interchangeable between all brands clipper.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use a Wahl grooming clipper for dogs...without the comb attachments it does an extremely close job on udders.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

We use human clippers without a guard for the udders and they look great when we are done.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

I realize this is an older thread, but for those of you still wondering or just recently have come across this:

I use both dog clippers like Liz and livestock clippers and I have a Remington "detailing kit" of sorts that is used for mens hair, stubble, beard, sideburns or whatever else. It has changable heads so you can get the perfect hair length. I got it at Wal-Mart in the isle with the deodorant's and such. 

I use the dog/livestock clippers for all the main body/long hair and the "detailing" clippers for the short, small and detailed hair. Because the trimmer itself is small it works great for a precise udder trim as well as the face and legs.

Hope it helps!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The thread was just started today.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

Whoops KW Farms, I read 2010 I think.


----------

